

ITunes... for Android? - EwanG
http://a1.blogspot.com/2011/04/itunes-for-android.html

======
sardonicbryan
I have an Android phone, and I just use TuneSync to wirelessly sync my iTunes
library to my phone over wi-fi. Then, I can use whatever media software I want
to play my songs.

Perversely, I only use iTunes on my PC because of... my car. My car has great
iPod integration, with a dock in the center console that allows me to plug an
iPod in, and then have the metadata for songs show up on the dashboard. It
also has controls on the dash that allow you to navigate the menus, including
a knob you can turn as an analog to the iPod wheel.

Since listening to music in my car is a primary use case, I'm then forced to
use iTunes to manage that iPod, which makes using some other software to also
manage music seem redundant.

------
stanleydrew
Who knows whether there's any truth to this rumor, but I am interested in
discussing such a development.

As far as I can tell from speaking with my iPhone-owning friends, the ability
to easily sync their iTunes libraries to their phones is a major selling
point. And we all know that the music sync/playing experience on Android isn't
really comparable. So this move would make little sense if Apple believe that
iTunes' exclusivity on the iPhone drives a lot of phone sales.

On the other hand, there are now a ton of Android-owning people who would
probably buy a lot more iTunes music and movies if it were available
seamlessly on their phones. Seen that way this move would make perfect sense.

I'm not sure I'm convinced of the latter. It's probable that a lot of Android
owners already use iTunes for music and movies and just copy it to their
phones manually.

